# panasonic touch screen with epos,receipt and till.



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hiya everyone,

Just bought a touch screen / connected to a till and an apos and receipt machine, popped it all together but cant get a signal to open the solenoid for the till.

Never used one before and bought it for a reaonable price locally.

I even had to guess the sign in user, but keeps logging me off.

Can anyone point me in the right direction, i take it you can log into and change settings but need a special device.

Probably like the cafittesse 110 and 400,s to adjust volumes and concentration etc.

Thanks in advance and sorry its not coffee related but with all you clever people out there i thought someone may know.

Thank you.


----------

